# In Search Of The One True Religion



## Singhvj (Mar 9, 2005)

"If all the religions of the world were in harmony each other, there would have been one religion, but since they all oppose each other there is one true religion." Swami Dayanand
Regards,
Vijai Singh
http://www.vjsingh.com


----------



## Critical Singh (Mar 9, 2005)

Namastae Vijay Singh

I hope you are not offended, its just an open discussion. 

I think its more to do with cultural and upbringing rather than religion, in some cases. And generalising this is immature. And let us live in reality and in not dillusion, religious followers and non-followers are here to stay as long as there is life on earth. Is swami ji not doing the same thing of opposing other religious philosphies. 

How are you going to tackle the religions ? i guess, by eliminating each religious followers from this mother earth...  I just visited your website full of misinterpretations as far as sikhism is concerned and shockingly could not found anything enlightening to my mind but swami ji opposing all religions and creating his own religion of No Religion. How does his philosophy any different if only thing he says is oppose others philosophy. 

What kind of harmony are you talking about ? i guess keeping on following rituals when there is no logical explanation to it. What kind of opposition you are talking about ? Does opposing sati pratha, caste system, advising against taking tobacco (Europian Union recently declared a ruling of banning tobacco consumption for certain age group) or advocating for gender equality, does that amount to creating disharmony ? I think keeping on allowing such tradtitions lurking in our community is a useless harmony.

Fighting for freedom of others is creating disharmony OR  does keeping on tolerating the atrocities by other fellow being means living in harmony ? We need to be more  realistic.



> "If all the religions of the world were in harmony each other, there would have been one religion, but since they all oppose each other there is one true religion." Swami Dayanand



Vijay Singh ji could you share your personal thoughs about what this above statement wants us to convey. I find this statement nothing but simple ignorance, generalising one phenomemon without searching it from every perspective is not a hallmark of a good philosopher or thinker.

We will continue.

Namastae


----------



## Singhvj (Mar 10, 2005)

Critical Singh said:
			
		

> I hope you are not offended, its just an open discussion.


Namaste Critical Singhji,
A man who has found the truth and lives by it can never be offended, but those who oppose this truth will be offfended.


			
				Critical Singh said:
			
		

> How are you going to tackle the religions ? i guess, by eliminating each religious followers from this mother earth... I just visited your website full of misinterpretations as far as sikhism is concerned and shockingly could not found anything enlightening to my mind but swami ji opposing all religions and creating his own religion of No Religion. How does his philosophy any different if only thing he says is oppose others philosophy.


The Vedic religion is not a new creation but a rediscovery from among the pile of rubbish of false dogmas that have plagued the world for nearly 5000 years. Our intention is not to eliminate anyone but to disseminate truth whether they like it or not. This is kaliyug and the kind of distruction at hand is ligitimate according to the dictates of natural laws (progression downwards), but for those who have the inclination to rise from it, however few they are, this is their chance. 


			
				Critical Singh said:
			
		

> Vijay Singh ji could you share your personal thoughs about what this above statement wants us to convey. I find this statement nothing but simple ignorance, generalising one phenomemon without searching it from every perspective is not a hallmark of a good philosopher or thinker.
> We will continue.
> Namastae


"If all the religions of the world were in harmony with each other, there would have been one religion, but since they all oppose each other there is one true religion." Swami Dayanand.

If all the religions of the world are good enough for salvation, what was the need for them all, when the first one still remains valid? 
A philosopher is one who can reason and had you taken time to peruse my site, there would have been much to learn instead of just concluding that it is "ignorance". I have investigated all religions and it is enough to say that all "perspective" were considered, truly the "hallmark of a good philosopher or thinker". I suggest you read and think very clearly before dismissing the swami's mission as those of anyone else of the other faiths.
Regards,
Vj
Ps. You have the right to defend your faith, so please tell me where I have accused anyone, most important your gurus, falsely.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 10, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Dear Bandhu VJSingh,

Jai Shree Ram from another Vijay(deep) Singh.

You will find very much at home here.You know why?

you will get purest of Holy bible Bible,Holy Kuran Holy Guru Granth Sahib Ji,

And as you follw late Dayanad Ji Maharaj He was also purest of Veda.

Other then one or two people like Das(vijaydeep Singh) who belive in Sanatan Dhrama that same Sanatan Dharam started by God Akal has one name Khalsa here,Islam in Middles east and Christinanity in west are no difference but are singing glory of Akal.Vedas do the same.

So as swami Dayanand Ji were purerirst and we call such persons as bigot.so he could not precive the Truth in all Faiths but was more after contradiction.

You will get many Sikhs here who are Arya Samaj version of Sikhism.And Arya Samaj is christianised version of Sanatan Dhrama or hinduism what you say.

If as per Sanskrit a frog can not see water outside his well.Then he can deny that ocean exists. And frog of well is very innocent as it does not know about the ocean. Dayanand ji did not get any spiritual power so he denied its existance all togather.

Har Har Mahdev.
Supreme God is destroyer.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 10, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Like Wahabis,like Luthranians,like Arya Samaj,

We have Sikhs here who think that there Faith is OK and all other are false.

They all have one religeon called fundamentalism.

They can not worship God but will worship hatred.The four Rishis on whom Akal Sent Vedas were not like that.Nor were conrtributer of Holy Bible or Holy Kuran nor of Gurbani.

Das feels pity about them.And till such people are there world can not live in peeace there has to be a conflict.But if evil is not there then how could we feel good.


----------



## Singhvj (Mar 20, 2005)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh
> Like Wahabis,like Luthranians,like Arya Samaj,
> We have Sikhs here who think that there Faith is OK and all other are false.


Here is the difference between them and me - they "think" (doubt) but I know (certain).
Regards,
Vj


----------



## Archived_member2 (Mar 20, 2005)

Satsriakal to all and VJ Singh Ji!
In the spiritual body of existence, mind always thinks that it knows and all other limbs live God's Hukum without explanations.
Is this the only true religion you are in search of?

By the way, since when did you realize that 'I' got come to know?


Balbir Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 21, 2005)

Gurfateh

Dear Singhvj,

Just tell Das why do you think that you are certion.Just tell me this that what makes your brain to work.Or what is the reason of  its working.Till this day non the docters are able to expalin that.

Das think you can at least tell with the help of 'Fifth' Veda the Satyarth Prakash.

Das needs an explaination from you that why your brain work?

Do not avoid it like most of others of Arya Samajis who say it is its nature OK then why is the nature of the brain to think?And before Body is formed why does not it think or when we die why does not it continues to think.

Das has the answer.But Das wants to know it from you.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 21, 2005)

Gurfateh

Singhvj Bandhu says that he is certion.

Was he certion before 100 years and will he be there after hundred year to be certion?

Is his existance certion or realtive let him tell?


----------



## Singhvj (Mar 22, 2005)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> Singhvj Bandhu says that he is certion.
> 
> ...


 I am certain of the truth which has always been in harmony with reasoning, science and in conformity with natural laws. I, like all wisemen before me will depart this world, but the truth will continue by someone else. So what is a 100 years when this truth existed from the very beginning of this creation, 2 billion years ago and particulary this chataryuga of more than 3 million 700 thousand years?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Mar 23, 2005)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh


> I am certain of the truth which has always been in harmony with reasoning, science and in conformity with natural laws. I, like all wisemen before me will depart this world, but the truth will continue by someone else. So what is a 100 years when this truth existed from the very beginning of this creation, 2 billion years ago and particulary this chataryuga of more than 3 million 700 thousand years?



Well Das is an idiot and you are realy a wiseman.And there were some wise men before you and there will be after you.But all will come and Go.So they are temporary and false.

You talk of time and Kalp(four ages or Chatur Yuga) but is that time true.The time at whcih das wrote pasted as it decayed and gone for ever like 2 billon year before and even before it time was there and same is not know.Had it been true then same time would have been still to be found.

There could be time when your Vedas were not there and there will be a time when the same will also decay and vanish.

One who 'created all ' will reamin for ever.

When nature is something temporary and not true as not eternal then how can the laws be eternal.


----------



## dattaswami (May 23, 2005)

If you say that your religion is the only path to God and that other paths lead to hell, I have one humble question to you. The question is for every religion without any trace of partiality. The simple question is: Today I have heard your Religion and if I follow that, I reach God and if I refuse I will go to the hell for my own fault. This is very much reasonable. But before your ancestors discovered our country, the literature or even the name of your religion was not known to our ancestor and he could not reach God for no fault of him. But your ancestor reached God through your religion at that time. Even if I assume that my ancestor will take rebirth now and will follow your religion to reach God, such possibility is ruled out because you say that there is no rebirth for the soul. Thus my ancestor suffered forever for no fault of him and the responsibility for this falls on the partiality of God. Had the God been impartial, He could have revealed your religion to all the countries at a time. Had that happened, my ancestor might have also reached God as your ancestor. Therefore your statement proves your own God partial. The only way left over to you to make your God impartial is that you must accept that your God appeared in all the countries at a time in various forms and preached your path in various languages. The same form did not appear everywhere and the same language does not exist everywhere. The syllabus and explanation are one and the same, though the media and teachers are different. Can you give any alternative reasonable answer to my question other than this? Certainly not! Any person of any religion to any other religion can pose this question. Moreover every religion states that their God only created this world. Unfortunately this world is one only and every God cannot create the same world. There are no many worlds to justify that each God created His own world. Therefore any human being with an iota of commonsense has to agree that there is only one impartial God who created this one world and He came in different forms to different countries and preached the same path in all the languages simultaneously at one time. Let this logic sword of the divine knowledge cut the rigid conservatism of the religious fans in this world to establish the Universal Peace. I need not beg all these religious followers to be united and harmonious to each other for the sake of world peace. Such begging appeals are made enough in the past. The religious fans feel that there is no unity really in the religions but they have to be united since their kind hearts melted by these appeals. Thus a temporary change was only brought. At the maximum one generation of the followers got united. The next generation fights with each other because they feel that there is no real unity in them due to lack of the real unity in their religious scriptures. A permanent solution for this does not lie in the begging appeals, which may or may not unite the followers. Even if the appeals unite such unity is not permanent. If the real unity in all the religious scriptures is exposed through the logical divine knowledge, the followers have to be united for generations together. Therefore, My attack is not on the hearts of the followers through love and kindness. My attack is on all the religious scriptures through intellectual logical analysis of divine knowledge. The unity of hearts through love can be only temporary. The unity of brains through intellectual analytical divine knowledge will be permanent. Hearts agree but brains realize. Agreement is temporary, but realization is permanent. Thus this is My first blow of My divine Conch shell for the permanent unity of all the religions aiming at eternal Universal Peace.


*Anil Antony*​www.universal-spirituality.org​antonyanil@universal-spirituality.org​


----------



## truefriend111 (Aug 18, 2010)

Singhvj said:


> "If all the religions of the world were in harmony each other, there would have been one religion, but since they all oppose each other there is one true religion." Swami Dayanand
> Regards,
> Vijai Singh
> http://www.vjsingh.com


 
I agree with u in the half part which says-
 If all the religions of the world were in harmony each other, there would have been one religion,

But in the latter half I don't agree which says-
but since they all oppose each other there is one true religion.

It is because of the followers of the religion they oppose each other and not the religion if u study the religion in proper context u will know the truth.

But today followers of the religion think that only their religion is right and only they will go to Heaven---but their vain desires are based without solid proofs.

*deletee*


----------

